# Texas Tropics getting bubbly



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=2


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Yep. We could use some rain, just not too crazy.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been working my arse off...on the road every week for the past 7 weeks, and a million honey-do's on the weekends. I finally have a chance to get to Seadrift this weekend. If this crap keeps me in Cen-Tex, I'm going to have rage.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Same here Tx_Whip, between work, buying a new house and family obligations this was the "go fishing babe" weekend that I get to spend sitting around inside (hopefully with power)


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm going. Screw it. I've got a room at Reel Time in Seadrift.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I like your determination. May the sun shine through the clouds on San Antonio Bay.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm taking my son. Worst case we can break in the new trolling motor and blind cast plastics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I'm taking my son. Worst case we can break in the new trolling motor and blind cast plastics.


There are fish to be caught in this wind and high tide.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Windfinder says it should lay down some starting tonight.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow, wimdfinder looks like a great site, good luck this weekend.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I use windfinder pro on my iPhone. It's about the most accurate thing I've found. I think the pro version was like, $1.99.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I use windfinder pro on my iPhone. It's about the most accurate thing I've found. I think the pro version was like, $1.99.


It updates every 3 hours as well. I love it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I use windfinder and even upgraded to the pro version. I don't find the Pro version is any better than the free version.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Sublime said:


> I use windfinder and even upgraded to the pro version. I don't find the Pro version is any better than the free version.


that's good to know. I guess i'll save my $1.99 and grab a tall boy on the way to Freeport this afternoon


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Shaping up be a decent weekend after-all. Tight lines!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

GullsGoneWild said:


> that's good to know. I guess i'll save my $1.99 and grab a tall boy on the way to Freeport this afternoon


What are you doing in this neck of the woods?


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice fish, Christopher!
How did the repair on the push pole work out?
Pablo


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


>


Stay outta my honey hole, I recognize those 'groves...


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Pablo Hone6 said:


> Nice fish, Christopher!
> How did the repair on the push pole work out?
> Pablo


What little poling I did worked out fine. The co-pilot is a game changer.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Sublime said:


> What are you doing in this neck of the woods?


Visiting with friends. I thought about calling you to see if you wanted to fish but the weather wasn't looking good and I would have only had a limited window.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Sunday morning, about 10:30.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Sunday morning, about 10:30.


Cool picture!


----------

